# Anyone do alignments?



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

I recently had my car aligned, but I just did some work on it that required removing the ball joint, steering rod arm, and other components, so I think I need another alignment. I would really like to keep from having to pay another bill for an alignment so soon after my most recent one, so is anyone willing to give a forum discount for a car alignment? All thanks in advance.


----------

